# Scotch® Electrical Tape Celebrates its 75th Anniversary



## blevin999 (Nov 21, 2021)

ElectricianTalk.com said:


> Sponsored by 3M
> 
> You’ll never find an electrician without a trusty roll of black vinyl tape. This important product helps to hold wires in place, as well as insulate and protect from the elements. You wouldn’t want to leave for work without it.
> 
> ...


----------

